# Inversand glauconite mining pit today



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I went to the Inversand glauconite mining pit today endured large crowds over (500 people) but still had a great time and brought home some of the asteroid debris that ended the dinosaurs rule on earth and  some small vertabrae from a baby Croc 75 million years old!!. The Cretaceousâ€“Paleogene (Kâ€“Pg) boundary (formerly known as the K-T boundary) is a geological signature, usually a thin band, dated to 65.5 Â± 0.3 Ma (million years) ago. K is the traditional abbreviation for the Cretaceous period, and Pg is the abbreviation for the Paleogene period. The boundary marks the end of the Mesozoic era and the beginning of the Cenozoic era, and is associated with the Cretaceousâ€“Paleogene extinction event, a mass extinction, which is considered to be the demise of the non-avian dinosaurs.The boundary layer was once known as the Kâ€“T boundary, but Tertiary has been deprecated as a formal time or rock unit by the International Commission on Stratigraphy.

 The mineral is usually light to dark grey in color but when mixed with the green sand Marl in which 5/8ths of the entire Eastern and Southern parts of the state of New Jersey is completely covered in, it takes on a darker look.  In the picture below taken far away you can see the boundary line running horizontally . Dinosaurs and other marine and land based animals including the following have been found at this site. Mosasaurus maximus, Hadrosaurus foulkii , giant sea turtles,Crocodiles,Fish,and many shell fossils are found BELOW this line. None are found above it. This holds true around the world as this iridium finger print is everywhere signaling a mass event never seen before in the earths history.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

2.Just a bunch of pictures from the pit to follow.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

8 the arcies as they are known at this place in this case Drexel University students studying in, and acquiring Masters degrees in Paleontology.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

9. This big guy found a 5 foot circumference 75 million year old sea turtle yesterday and have to give up the find to the lead paleontologist who is much more skilled in the retrieval part of the digging.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

10. Tough to see but here is the turtle,this is to the right of the 5 paleontologists you just saw by about 35 feet.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

11.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

12.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

13. The greatest proctologist or Paleontologist whatever the title from Sewell.......ME!!!! Look at the style the way I attack the hole its riveting isn't it....Takes your breath away......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

14. Another great shot of me digging in the marl...[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

16 Too many paleoprotologilists in one area......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

17 This looked like an Easter Egg hunt at the Rising Ridge baptist Church in Stone Mountain Georgia!!!! No offense to you Georgia people......It just sounded right for the moment.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

18 Walmart Black Friday crowd here.....Me included[8|]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

19 The same Cretaceousâ€“Paleogene (Kâ€“Pg) boundary line in another part of the site. Again no fossils above the line have ever been found.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

20  These were the finds from the past year on display. A large Croc tail.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

21 You get an Idea of how large this pre-historic Croc was!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

22.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

23


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

24


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2012)

25


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

26 As large as a whale and a tad bit meaner.........he used swim in my neighborhood...I sure am glad the sea receded..[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

27


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

28


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

29


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

30


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool bones Steve.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 14, 2012)

For some reason those snail shells gave me a craving for Boston Market Mac N Cheese, looks like a great time. Is this an annual event?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Actually Travis it is monthly but the township wont promote it as heavily. If you sign up for the email notification ( which I did ) when I get the next one I will let you know. I would imagine that as late fall and early winter settles in the crowds will be much thinner.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 14, 2012)

These are not the bones of ancient animals. They were put in the ground by Satan to confuse people. Everyone knows the earth is only 6000 years old.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is the boundary level iridium content material. All of the tiny shiny silvery grey specs are Iridium. This is aftermath material from the asteroid that impacted in the gulf of Mexico which caused the mass extinction of the dinosaurs in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

2 . Another view of the same specimen. Amazing isn't it that this mushroom cloud traveled the globe in weeks and pretty much wiped out all of the creatures on land,only some of the deeper ocean dwelling species survived. You can see this same line in mining pits around the globe.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 14, 2012)

so do people get to keep any decent finds or do the professionals swoop in and grab anything that looks good?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a piece from the boundary line which was super heated from the ash that rained down on the sea bed.It changed this material to almost to a glass like consistency.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Actually Travis it is monthly but the township wont promote it as heavily. If you sign up for the email notification ( which I did ) when I get the next one I will let you know. I would imagine that as late fall and early winter settles in the crowds will be much thinner.


 

 That would be awesome Steve, digging 100+ year old artifacts is sweet, digging artifacts that Satan put there, 60 times as old would be amazing. []
 I would really appreciate a PM when the email arrives, I could come help beat some of that crowd away with a stick. 





> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> These are not the bones of ancient animals. They were put in the ground by Satan to confuse people. Everyone knows the earth is only 6000 years old.


 Think you just stirred the religion pot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> so do people get to keep any decent finds or do the professionals swoop in and grab anything that looks good?


 Both Matt,it depends on how savvy the amateur paleonproctologist is I guess.....[8D]  And yes they wanted anything you found that was important to the site. We were getting table scraps in comparison.It was a lot of fun though but to crowded.  Another view of the hard glass like substance.I believe if you look closely you can see fossilized shells in this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

I was posting and Didn't realize you snuck in the stack there Travis[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Now for my vertebrae..................Ladies and Gentleman I bring you............... a slightly out of focus 70 million year old Croc Vertebrae......I will take a better picture!! The tail end piece to the right is hanging on by a thread I have to be careful moving it again. Also look around the piece and you can see the marl debris that came off handling it.  Old Crocy DNA all over my patio furniture.[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 17 This looked like an Easter Egg hunt at the Rising Ridge baptist Church in Stone Mountain Georgia!!!! No offense to you Georgia people......It just sounded right for the moment.


 Again I am amazed at the lack of a sense of humor this forum has....I thought statement line I added in this post was very humorous...You guys and gals need to unbutton your top buttons and let loose a little occasionally [8D]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, sorry, I was too busy looking for Waldo....[8|]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Oh, sorry, I was too busy looking for Waldo....[8|]


 Yeah sure Travis[8D]  This is the best find todate at the site the larger meat eater aquatic version of T-Rex ( the Mosasaurus maximus ). They  have been dubbed the aquatic equivalent of Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 16 Too many paleoprotologilists in one area......


 Again no sense of humor at this bottle forum!! ZEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL that was funny!! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 14, 2012)

> a slightly out of focus 70 million year old Croc Vertebrae......


 you sure that isnt a canine coprolite? []

 Honestly, all those folks digging in one small area kind of freaks me out a bit... not sure why.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes Matt that is a possibility but......... it could also be a diaperisleakius nodule from the toomanykidicus time period


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here you go a little better picture this time.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

If I keep photographing this thing it will be gone.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 14, 2012)

Great pictures man, looks like a good fun time. There was a Cretaceous spot near Bowie MD that my father took mke to a number of times. Lots of sweet shark teeth, croc teeth, and fossilized bones and bony plates there. Hunting Miocene stuff is fun but the variety of Cretaceous stuff to be had is a lot more stimulating.



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> a canine coprolite? []


 
 hahaha! []

 Steve to Wife: "Hey honey, come check out this awesome find I made at the Marl pit!"

 Wife to Steve: "Wow... fantastic... I'll just add it to the one you left for me in the toilet this morning..."

 [][][]


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 14, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic.  Thank you so very much for sharing your pictures.  Most everyone in the pictures seemed very pleased to be there.

 Scott


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is Ken Lacovara, a Drexel University associate professor of biology and director of the paleontology and geology program He states in the video from October 13th 2012   This site could represent "the very last moment of the Cretaceous Period."   Imagine that little ole Sewell New Jersey is gaining worldly recognition for this site.  Check out  this video I filmed yesterday     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcf0fs65iHQ&feature=youtu.be   A major announcement to the science world who have been debating the asteroid theory causing the mass extinction.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 9. This big guy found a 5 foot circumference 75 million year old sea turtle yesterday and have to give up the find to the lead paleontologist who is much more skilled in the retrieval part of the digging.


 
 Are you sure he gave it up? It looks like he ate the dam thing hahahah!!  yeah im bad what can i say [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah he could stand to lose a few Rick,Real nice guy though one of the more approachable ones that was there that day.


----------



## madman (Oct 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!


----------



## Asterx (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures and stories, very neat []


----------

